# Aftermarket Barrels, anyone use them?



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Are aftermarket barrels worth investing in? Companies like Storm lake etc make drop in barrels with traditional rifling. I don't plan to shoot lead rounds, but do they offer any measurable accuracy over the standard barrel?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

im going to buy a storm lake only because i have the ported barrel on my glock 19c i fi didnt i would leave it stock unless u want a custom look i think glocks are rated for +P ammo and are coted in some hell resistant material but as far a functionality i believe u will see no gains from this mod. (please correct me if im wrong)

knox


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't use them. Accuracy in a stock barrel is more than adequate for self defense.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

makes some really nice Glock Barrels


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I shoot 99% lead and my G19 is costing way to much to shoot. I am going to get a Storm Lake or Wolf one day. Lots of guys around here use Wolf and they have all been drop ins.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I have the Storm Lake 357 Sig for my Glock model 23 and love it, I like shooting it more than the .40 but cost of 357 Sig ammo is a bit must to shoot 100 Rd's at a time. As far as it and finish the storm lake is 100% right, and yes it just drops in. And the best part is I just use my .40 mags for the 357 Sig Rd's. Great investment two guns in the matter of seconds.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Depends on which series Glock you have. If you are firing a lot of lead, then you need the rifling in the aftermarket. If you are firing jacketed ammo only you only need the aftermarket barrel for First Generation and Second generation .40 and .45 Glocks. It has to do with chamber support. In third generation Glocks the factory redesigned the barrel and chamber has more support, no need for aftermarket unless you are firing lead. I have third Generation G23 and only mod I am making is NY1 trigger (I pocket carry and need firmer trigger pull), it already has Trijicon night sights.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

wjh2657 said:


> If you are firing jacketed ammo only you only need the aftermarket barrel for First Generation and Second generation .40 and .45 Glocks. It has to do with chamber support.


Please refer to the "spirited" debate on two separate threads between me and SUBMOA regarding the non-supported chamberl of Glock. What are you basing your opinion on?

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14512&highlight=chamber
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14507&highlight=chamber

(SubMOA, I don't mean to re open this debate. I dont see either of us changing the others opinion, it just didn't seem fair for me to debate it at length with you and not comment on this post)


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Third generation improvements were based on the pictures and descriptions on other sites. 

I bought a Barsto barrel for my G23 before I read about the third generation. I Compared the visible difference (cartridge showing) at the bottom of the chamber (ramp area) with a round inserted. The third generation Glock barrel had same if not more coverage than BARSTO. I then compared third generation with a buddy's 2d generation Glock Barrel. Again the third generation had less cartidge showing. I used LARGE magnifying glass to overcome aging eyes. I could be wrong but it sure appeared to me that third generation barrel had more coverage at the bottom than second gen. In fact as good if not better than BARSTO.

As I don't shoot lead and my stock barrel was plenty accurate for SD I sold Barsto to Buddy for his second gen. Now I didn't mike inside and outside of upper chamber walls to see if there is any difference (none has been reported in any literature.) I didn't write down any of the forum posts for reference (sorry) but there has been a lot of talk about the 3rd gen barrels being okay for non-lead shooting, as is. 

Now answer to original question is : I don't know if it is even necessary to buy an after market barrel. I don't shoot lead or handloads in my G23 and didn't in my G22. Never had a problem. But as I have gone CCW, I wanted to increase the odds on reliablity and went with the current wisdom that a better supported chamber was not a bad idea. This started the whole thing. The only mod I have on my Glock is a NY1 trigger and that is because I pocket carry and I needed a more positive (heavier) trigger pull. Usually carry DAO S&W 64xs so 8-10 Lb pull is okay.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Thinking about reloads in 10mm.If I do,I might go an after market barrel.


----------



## fg12351 (Nov 15, 2008)

*3rd generation Glock 40 barrel*

wjh2657,

Where did you read that about the 3rd generation barrel?

Is it substantiated by glock or a glock armorer?

Just curious, there are alot of things on the net and I wanted to know
if this is in fact true. Not calling you a liar or anything.

I'm looking at a G23 for my first and was curious.

Thanks,

FG12351


----------

